# Good Bye My Friends



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Got to go to fix a problem, clam diggers that work for BP can't get ahold of a solution, so bring a Texan in to grab hold of the reigns. How do you like me now gater? Told you I would eventually have to go fix your company's screwup, you little whiney baby, off in a couple of hours to La La land---and de gubment payin me.:dance: rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

makers...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

son of a *****


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> son of a *****


 Easy Gibbey!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> Huh?


Give me one week and you will have directions, I will call you tonight. rs


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Give em hell buddy!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ummm, what?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Give me one week and you will have directions, I will call you tonight. rs


Hmmmmm.......looks like me and the Shoalwater might be getting some BP money.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Go get'um Rusty!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking forward to this. Always wanted good ole Rusty as a boss


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh lord, please look over us and protect the entire gulf coast from Rusty. Divert him to a local bbq cook-off on the way allowing someone that can fix this mess to take his place. Amen..


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> oh lord, please look over us and protect the entire gulf coast from Rusty. Amen..


Like he could mess it up worse? Better call ahead and have them restock the jax beer supply!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Fleece 'em for every cent you can, sob's deserve it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm more scared now than I was before.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

El Carnicero said:


> Like he could mess it up worse? Better call ahead and have them restock the jax beer supply!





Gilbert said:


> I'm more scared now than I was before.


Gilbert was there, in person el carni... and I saw the pics on this website... we're worried!

LMAO :rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a couple hours from takeoff, take cover you bunch of clowns, and I will mention 2cool when Katie interviews me.... you all know there will be an O'shat moment on the 5:30 news when in unison everyone says---f*** it's RUSTY. rs


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

go and line em out , charge the you know what out of em, and get back asap.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck...............to us all!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Be careful out there.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just keep me informed brother. The boat will be ready to haul containment boom early next week.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Send a Texan to do a man's job.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Go get 'em Rusty!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

"So.............you say the East is thada way????"

TOO FUNNY



slopoke said:


> Go get 'em Rusty!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey now they gave me directions, take a left at Lafayette. rs


----------



## Lady Faron (Jan 24, 2010)

slopoke said:


> Go get 'em Rusty![/QUOT
> 
> Good One!! LMAO :rotfl:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll pray for you Rusty

























I'll pray that you don't make it any worse then it already is.:biggrin: :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wheres that confounded bridge? Has anybody seen the bridge?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I'm more scared now than I was before.


Can't be any worse than being stuck in a San Antonio bathroom. :an4:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Can't be any worse than being stuck in a San Antonio bathroom. :an4:


:help:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Wheres that confounded bridge? Has anybody seen the bridge?


I have to see a special someone before I cross d'bridge, but rest assured fellow 2coolers I will get this under control, Barry would not let me put my Justin Ropers on till they ran that Tony guy off. I have one question though, should I take my John Wayne calendar, let me hear ya' pilgrams. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

WG? or...BB?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BB.........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I have to see a special someone before I cross d'bridge, but rest assured fellow 2coolers I will get this under control, Barry would not let me put my Justin Ropers on till they ran that Tony guy off. I have one question though, should I take my John Wayne calendar, let me hear ya' pilgrams. rs


Just sayin.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Wish me luck my friends, and look for me in upcoming interviews, I am outta here for the better good of the Gulf Coast. Don't be surprised when this situation gets taken by the horns, and you know I am throwin' a few 2coolers a healthy bone, good bye oil slick. rs


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Wish me luck my friends, you know I am throwin' a few 2coolers a healthy bone. rs


I hear you tried that at the cookoff............:dance:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Be safe amigo! Hurry back home!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

It's a bird, It's a plane,









OH HECK IT'S RUSTY!!!!

The other one got pulled. Gettem Bubba!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Show 'em how we roll, Rusty!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't forget your babe magnet Rusty!:biggrin:..good luck!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> Don't forget your babe magnet Rusty!:biggrin:..good luck!


 Rusty already has the Babes Reeltimer!:cheers:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

deano5x said:


> Rusty already has the Babes Reeltimer!:cheers:


I thought Rusty was gonna be at the skeeter Fest. in Clute.It was more like a rain fest until about noon.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Show 'em how we roll, Rusty!


This still cracks me up!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

What oil? Super Rusty's gonna make the oil run back down that hole and come up at the gas pump for .75 a gallon!!! We luv u SR!!!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Go get em.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Go get'um Rusty!!


X2..give em hell!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Buncha wanna be's!!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

007 said:


> Buncha wanna be's!!


I do not meet age requirements, :smile:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Primer said:


> I do not meet age requirements, :smile:


We already knew that..........keep moving.....keep moving......


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Details...son...details. WTH.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty, did you pack your lasso? You are gonna lasso the oil aren't you?
RT


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Rusty, did you pack your lasso? You are gonna lasso the oil aren't you?
> RT


Rusty is a lasso master...


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Show 'em how we roll, Rusty!


What does Rusty and ***-less chaps have to do with the oil spill?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> We already knew that..........keep moving.....keep moving......


Guess you can't get on the boat in the morning...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That look on Charlie's face is like what the Hell.......LMAO


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Who's putting the hickey on the side of the chorizo?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

El Carnicero said:


> Who's putting the hickey on the side of the chorizo?


one of them Team Marsh boys  :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> one of them Team Marsh boys  :slimer:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

only rusty could post pictures likes these and get away with it .....


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> one of them Team Marsh boys  :slimer:


HAHA, I dont know them and thats not my brother.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

they stole the shirts i swear


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Weather Or Knott said:


> they stole the shirts i swear


Hope the 2nd annual BBQ cook-off is just as good or funnier than the 1st. I went home with one he77 of a hangover and permasmile..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all need to blow up those "props" in private. That just don't look right!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> Hope the 2nd annual BBQ cook-off is just as good or funnier than the 1st. I went home with one he77 of a hangover and permasmile..


HAHA, I felt like our bus ran me over... Next year will be bigger and better for sure. We have a few more tricks up our sleeves.


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

dont judge me


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Y'all need to blow up those "props" in private. That just don't look right!


I told them to wear all camo so no one could see them.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont even know why rusty is going, I just read on yahoo that all the oil is disappeared....that the microbs are eating it up
BP must have stock in yahoo...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:ac550:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Weather Or Knott said:


> HAHA, I dont know them and thats not my brother.


HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

LOL! Go Rusty!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did y'all know that the English to Kazak language conversion of "Rusty" is "Borat" h: :biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When he gets over the Sabine river bridge the intelligence level of Louisiana...will drop dramatically.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did y'all know that the English to Kazak language conversion of "Rusty" is "Borat" h: :biggrin:


.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> When he gets over the Sabine river bridge the intelligence level of Louisiana...will drop dramatically.


I was thinking the intelligence level of both states will go up. :spineyes:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Isn't Rusty that guy who is obsessed with dog nuts?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is he there yet?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> I was thinking the intelligence level of both states will go up. :spineyes:


Huh?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Huh?


pretty self explanatory Gary


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> pretty self explanatory Gary


No it ain't Tod. I can only assume your meaning and I don't like it. I have met you and you seem to be a self centered guy. I have never met Rusty but I would party with the dude in a minute! He has personality and a love of life! I have never seen him downgrade anybody, anywhere at any time!

Unlike you.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm issuing an APB for Gary's sense of humor.

If it is seen, please notify the nearest Jr. Moderator.

thank you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> No it ain't Tod. I can only assume your mean and I don't like it. I have met you and you seem to be a high centered guy. I have never met Rusty but I would party with the dude in a minute! He has an abrasive personality and a love of whiskey! I have never seen him downgrade anybody, anywhere at any time, unless they are trying to find a home for labradors or cut their nuts off.
> 
> I like you.


There fixed it!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> No it ain't Tod. I can only assume your meaning and I don't like it. I have met you and you seem to be a self centered guy. I have never met Rusty but I would party with the dude in a minute! He has personality and a love of life! I have never seen him downgrade anybody, anywhere at any time!
> 
> Unlike you.


I know Rusty. I've partied with Rusty. I'm picking on Rusty just like everyone else in this thread. Although he will raise LA's collective IQ as soon as he crosses the border. Get your panties out of the wad they are in and have some fun too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There fixed it!


Why did you change my post?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> Why did you change my post?


Why not?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

One of ya'll is gonna need this. :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> One of ya'll is gonna need this. :rotfl:


One of who??? :rotfl:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> I was thinking the intelligence level of both states will go up. :spineyes:


I get it!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> One of who??? :rotfl:


Boo who of course. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Why not?


What do you think?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> What do you think?


Whatever I want to usually. I try not to overthink things for future drinking binges... Don't want to burn out to soon you know!!! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Whatever I want to usually. I try not to overthink things LOL


.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> .


..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trolls.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Is this some kind of new Morse code?

.-- - ..-. ..--..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Is this some kind of new Morse code?
> 
> .-- - ..-. ..--..


I dunno... just trying to get in the last punctuation :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> Trolls.


Who is the troll? The guy who has known Rusty S since high school or you... the guy who, admittedly, has never met him?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Punctuation and punctuality -- keys to success?:slimer:

I feel compelled to add that the thread title makes me think of this.:rotfl:

Luckily I see there is a remake. Kind of weird though...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Who is the troll? The guy who has known Rusty S since high school or you... the guy who, admittedly, has never met him?


The guy that tries to trick people into thinking they knew Rusty since High School!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm tryin to figure all this out... Is Rusty changin the oil in his truck or not??????


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Hey now they gave me directions, take a left at Lafayette. rs


 might take him awhile to get there that way/lmao


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> The guy that tries to trick people into thinking they knew Rusty since High School!


Ask him one day when he is sober if you ever meet him...LMAO He was my understudy at Fort Point in Galveston as well. We used him for construction experiments. :rotfl: Ain't that right Rusty???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OK, I give up. See yall!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Rusty better hurry up...baabara said she was gonna meet him at the end of the long bridge? :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Who is the troll? The guy who has known Rusty S since high school or you... the guy who, admittedly, has never met him?


darn it - I'm outta green.

:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've known Rusty since 2Cool. hwell:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I've known Rusty since 2Cool. hwell:


You are way ahead of me then...LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You are way ahead of me then...LOL


Most likely!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

What?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Shawn is outa green.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Gary, I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Yall'r kill'n me & I aint even started drink'n yet . . . . wg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Yall'r kill'n me & I aint even started drink'n yet . . . . wg


Get with the program, gurl. It's way past beer thirty.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Primer said:


> Gary, I thought you were leaving?


To where?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

slopoke said:


> Get with the program, gurl. It's way past beer thirty.


Heck . . . I'm still at work . . . be out of here in a sweet a** moment . . . I think we've hijacked RS's thread . . . wg


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Gary said:


> To where?





Gary said:


> OK, I give up. See yall!


I guess away from this thread? Not sure, you didn't make it clear where you were going?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gary said:


> To where?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Heck . . . I'm still at work . . . be out of here in a sweet a** moment . . . * I think we've hijacked RS's thread* . . . wg


He wasn't usin' it. hwell:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Yall'r kill'n me & I aint even started drink'n yet . . . . wg


Yo WG... tell Gary me and Grand Master Rusty S wuz homies from way back. I think he is obsessin in his messin... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blake got lost?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> Blake got lost?


I once was lost but then I was found...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

slopoke said:


> He wasn't usin' it. hwell:


ROTFLMAO!!!! Slopoke . . . I love you! You just made my day!! :rotfl: . . . wg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Peace?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Night all. I work.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*. . . ok . . . I've known Rusty the longest . . . .*

We were in the 9th grade . . . . and if yall think Rusty can take LA for 30 days . . . :rotfl: . . . I've known that boy way too long . . . . wg

P.S. Haute Pursuit you are correct . . . yall were bad - bad boys! . . . wg


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> We were in the 9th grade . . . . and if yall think Rusty can take LA for 30 days . . . :rotfl: . . . I've known that boy way too long . . . . wg
> 
> P.S. Haute Pursuit you are correct . . . yall were bad - bad boys! . . . wg


The better question is can LA take Rusty for 30 days. A coin flip IMHO.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

WTH happened to lunch today in Bubbaville?.....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> WTH happened to lunch today in Bubbaville?.....


They were closed for a dentist appt. :rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> They were closed for a dentist appt. :rotfl:


ooops...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Too Tall said:


> The better question is can LA take Rusty for 30 days. A coin flip IMHO.


Oh - he'll have a great time with the cajuns . . . no doubt . . . I just hope there is a straw long enough to reach off shore . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, since yall've quieted down a little, I'm head'n out . . . . I hear a bottle of Pino call'n my name . . . yall be good . . . wg


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Somebody tell me what this thread was about.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Melon said:


> Somebody tell me what this thread was about.


huh?. . . wg


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I forgot! lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Huh??


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

What thread?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Mikey how do pronounce *Huh* backwards?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> They were closed for a dentist appt. :rotfl:


who needs a dentist for just one toof?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Hey Mikey how do pronounce *Huh* backwards?


Uh huh.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hola from Club Med, working on my tan, having fried chicken-dirty rice-potato salad-cabbage for supper tonight. Endless supply of Dr. Pepper. no mosquitos, but it is one hot son of a gun. Internet and wi-fi on the barge with Direct TV, cold a/c, I never knew how well the other half lived. So in closing--Greetings from Paradise. rs


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Make that cash !!!!!!!! We used the meds on Midnight and its helped a lot....thanks Bro


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Hola from Club Med, working on my tan, having fried chicken-dirty rice-potato salad-cabbage for supper tonight. Endless supply of Dr. Pepper. no mosquitos, but it is one hot son of a gun. Internet and wi-fi on the barge with Direct TV, cold a/c, I never knew how well the other half lived. So in closing--Greetings from Paradise. rs


How about some pics Rusty? Show us what is really going on.
RT


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

naw dude


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

dbarham said:


> naw dude


Nice Manville welcome!! I'm surprised that Deano5x hasn't chimed in yet.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Rusty your post is missing one thing......cold:brew:.oh well some of the thing's we give up for $$$$$$


----------

